# School me on 300 black out loading !



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Never loaded for an auto before ? 
Do I need to crimp die ? 
What is a good brass brand ?
Looking at shooting 125-130 grain bullets 
This gun will primary for hogs .
What primers and powder ? 

Most shooting will be 100 yards an under .

Gun is suppressed . 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I buy brass from Andy Stowe in Beeville, Texas. He advertises on CastBoolits.com and ships to my house. Very reasonable, good quality 5.56 brass converted to 300 BLK, trimmed, sized, polished and ready to load.

Hornady 125 gt SST bullets have crimp cannelures and I do crimp these bullets with a Lee Factory Crimp Die when I load them. Sierra MatchKing 220 grain bullets are what I load for subsonics and I don't crimp them.

Remington 7 1/2 primers work just fine.

Subsonic loads like 1680 powder. Full power loads work well with H110 magnum pistol powder.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Me too. http://www.300blktalk.com has pet loads. I found a long winded discussion at AR15.com on the 300 Blackout also. I crimp with a Lee Factory Crimp and use small base AR series dies. Buy bullets with a cannelure or you have to be careful with the crimp die or it will crush the round. From what I read H110 and Winchester 296 are the same and H110 gets better accuracy on or near max loads. Lil Gun for subs or A1680. I also use I4227 and it seems to be OK in my bolt gun. I haven't fired my AR yet but ran some dummies through it to see if I would have any hang ups. The gun shop test fired it with factory 110 V Max loads and it spit them out. As for subs in an AR I have no idea what to say. I make my brass from Remington range brass but if you can buy it ready to go cheap, do it. Stay away from imported brass, necks can be too thick, they have a list of brass at 300blktalk.com. And something else I read was once you fire form your brass and reload you might get better accuracy. Don't know for sure. There is another thread going now with some of our loads in this forum.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gather boolits, powder, dies, calipers, and load. Take gun out to field. Set in corner of blind. Gather a couple of decent sized rocks and place in pockets. When pigs come out, throw rocks, you'll get more velocity and knock down power


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Gather boolits, powder, dies, calipers, and load. Take gun out to field. Set in corner of blind. Gather a couple of decent sized rocks and place in pockets. When pigs come out, throw rocks, you'll get more velocity and knock down power


Don't mess with my "Dirty Thirty"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

lol...I kid a bit:slimer:
I haven't been able to find either of my chronies since we've packed for the move Wado. Kind of dull at the range the past few times because of ithwell:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Her is a picture of her , pic it up tommarow .
Night vision was set to far back in this pic . I will post up how it shoots tommarow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is the picture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> lol...I kid a bit:slimer:
> I haven't been able to find either of my chronies since we've packed for the move Wado. Kind of dull at the range the past few times because of ithwell:


I wondered what happened. No rush, I have access to one but if you come across it I'm still on. I know why the call it Blackout. Puts a lot of soot in your barrel. This caliber is like a 17 HMR, just got to try it out. There are some hard core AR cult members that absolutely hate it, to each his own I guess. In my quiet voice, I Hate 270's. Don't have one, don't want one. Talk about an infatuation.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Gather boolits, powder, dies, calipers, and load. Take gun out to field. Set in corner of blind. Gather a couple of decent sized rocks and place in pockets. When pigs come out, throw rocks, you'll get more velocity and knock down power


C'mon spurge Meister. If you would shoot one with an ak, you can get the same, if not a bit better ballistics from a 125 gr 300 blackout.

I originally scoffed at the 300 blackout with all the subsonic talk etc. I have spent the last couple of weeks totally researching this round, and I am now totally enamored with it. Just bought an 8.25" pistol version from local Radical Arms. Just shot factory so far with a red dot, and got about 1.5-2" at 50 yards. I have 5 supersonic reloads I will be trying in the next couple of days, and will post results. I am expecting and hoping to get it down to an inch at 50, and will then try at 100. Still trying to find the most popular powders: h110 and lil gun. Had to use imr 4227 so far.

My assessment: incredible close quarter, home defense weapon- especially with subsonic- 200-220 grain bullets at 1000 fps for close range- how bout it?- no one seems to be concerned about shooting a 115 grain 9mm at 1000 fps or a 230 grain 45 cap at 850 fps for home defense or self protection- hello; 150-200 yard deer gun should you feel so inclined.

I was in need of a new project, and this is going to be it. The biggest problem is that I will probably now be in the market for a suppressor. OUCH!!

THE JAMMER


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> C'mon spurge Meister. If you would shoot one with an ak, you can get the same, if not a bit better ballistics from a 125 gr 300 blackout.
> 
> I originally scoffed at the 300 blackout with all the subsonic talk etc. I have spent the last couple of weeks totally researching this round, and I am now totally enamored with it. Just bought an 8.25" pistol version from local Radical Arms. Just shot factory so far with a red dot, and got about 1.5-2" at 50 yards. I have 5 supersonic reloads I will be trying in the next couple of days, and will post results. I am expecting and hoping to get it down to an inch at 50, and will then try at 100. Still trying to find the most popular powders: h110 and lil gun. Had to use imr 4227 so far.
> 
> ...


 Jammer this is what kind of got me to look at the black out , I want to shoot the 110 Barnes for hogs and deer up to 200 yards max , I am going to pick up today and cant wait to get some range time , I have bullets coming and a set of small base rcbs dies , it has the crimp die incorporated into the bullet seating die so this will be a new adventure for me , loading for an auto .

only thing I am missing is the H110 powder of course it hard to find ! and any one have a pound or 2 that the would be willing to sell ?

this guns name will be "100 yard CHARLIE " LOL 
I thought he would get a kick out of that .:redface:


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

artys only said:


> Jammer this is what kind of got me to look at the black out , I want to shoot the 110 Barnes for hogs and deer up to 200 yards max , I am going to pick up today and cant wait to get some range time , I have bullets coming and a set of small base rcbs dies , it has the crimp die incorporated into the bullet seating die so this will be a new adventure for me , loading for an auto .
> 
> only thing I am missing is the H110 powder of course it hard to find ! and any one have a pound or 2 that the would be willing to sell ?
> 
> ...


When using that type of crimp it is still best to seat the bullets first, then back off the seating stem and turn the die down for the crimp afterwards. For this cartridge I will swear by the Lee factory crimp die though.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Damm space looking guns !!! LOL


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

artys only said:


> Jammer this is what kind of got me to look at the black out , I want to shoot the 110 Barnes for hogs and deer up to 200 yards max , I am going to pick up today and cant wait to get some range time , I have bullets coming and a set of small base rcbs dies , it has the crimp die incorporated into the bullet seating die so this will be a new adventure for me , loading for an auto .
> 
> only thing I am missing is the H110 powder of course it hard to find ! and any one have a pound or 2 that the would be willing to sell ?
> 
> ...


Artys, one of the hand loads I am trying is the 110 barnes ttsx. Will advise.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great looking gun!

100yd Charlie.....good name for it 

Lol


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*bullets barnes*

Jammer make sure you get the 110 Barnes made for the blackout it is the 110 tac-tx fb they are made to open a slower velocity's . they are designed for the 300 whisper/blackout. $29.00 per 50 kind of pricy .

powder valley has them ....in stock .


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

artys only said:


> Jammer make sure you get the 110 Barnes made for the blackout it is the 110 tac-tx fb they are made to open a slower velocity's . they are designed for the 300 whisper/blackout. $29.00 per 50 kind of pricy .
> 
> powder valley has them ....in stock .


Artys, thanks for the info on the bullet company. CAnnot log into their site for some reason. I can get onto it, but cannot navigate it. Knew about which bullet to get and why.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

What kind of problems you having Jammer? I ordered about 30lbs of powder from them earlier.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

This supersonic .300 Blackout load works for me.

Per my loading notebook

Barnes TAC-TX 110 grain blacktip
19.5 grains Hodgdon H110
COAL =2.215"
Primer are CCI 400 small rifle

In a Remington 700 bolt action rifle, 16" barrel, 1:7 twist
No suppressor, 80 deg, light wind, 16Nov2013

Avg chronograph reading on a ten shot group was 2366 FPS 
Group was touching at 100 yds.

I was loading some subsonic and supersonic .300B last night.

Finding H110 is our issue. I heard the plant that makes it in Australia had a bad fire. I am down to a 1/4 lb.



Have fun
RFA


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> What kind of problems you having Jammer? I ordered about 30lbs of powder from them earlier.


I was able to log into the home page, but when I clicked on bullets or one of the drop downs it would not open. There was some stuff on there about chantings settings regarding cookies, etc. just could not get into the tabs.

HELP!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I just tried powder valley again and got in. Unfortunately they are out of stock on: h110, lil gun, w296, and ACC 1680---- all of the 300 blackout powders. I am using the imr 4227 I have now just to try some loads in the new gun until I can find the best powders.

Thanks Spurgesalty


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Good deal Jammer. I was surprised to find 4831 and 7828ssc in stock the other day. Picked up some 2495 and 2460 to try inter my 62 ttsx's also.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*300 black out first range reports*

Well just got to the range will post up with some results , got some factory ammo 147 grain , and some 130 TSX remington hog hammers I will be sighting in with ? Well see how it goes .


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

First target sighting in at 100 yards . These are the 147 gr loads http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/01/01/e10ddd444d4066f0e68632bb7605505e.jpg[/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Image didn't come through.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Pic of the gun 









Shooing with an eotech is a lot more challenging after shooting thru a scope !

This is going to take more practice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

This is with the 130 hog hammers TSX , started getting some grouping but I colder the stink out here good enough to kill a hog this weekend !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Just resized 150 brass !*

Well I purchased some reformed 5:56 brass from a vendor brads warehouse on the 300 black out forum , nice looking brass , resized it and wet tumbled it , I found some h110 this last weekend , so I will be loading up some Barnes 110 Xtac bullets to try this weekend at the range .

One question what plinking bullets are you 300 blackout guys buying that are shooting the 300 blackout ? Something a little cheaper the the Barnes !! I will be shooting supersonic most all the time ? And suggestions?


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

artys only said:


> Well I purchased some reformed 5:56 brass from a vendor brads warehouse on the 300 black out forum , nice looking brass , resized it and wet tumbled it , I found some h110 this last weekend , so I will be loading up some Barnes 110 Xtac bullets to try this weekend at the range .
> 
> One question what plinking bullets are you 300 blackout guys buying that are shooting the 300 blackout ? Something a little cheaper the the Barnes !! I will be shooting supersonic most all the time ? And suggestions?


My plinking load is 147gr pulldowns with 16gr of h110. It is mild and easy on my brass. Seems to shoot ~2.5 - 3" at 100yds. Cant expect much better from the milsurp bullets.

Factory stuff http://www.freedommunitions.com/category-s/48076.htm


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is what the 13o hog hammers did to a 175 sow last weekend . She was 50 yards she was looking right at me and I shot to the left a couple inches 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I love the 300 blackout round! I've had mine for several years and couldn't be happier. It is the most fun round I shoot with a can on!! I just got approved for an SBR and will be going with the 9" AAC barrel with a Seekins hand guard.

I will be putting some night vision on this setup pretty soon!


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

artys only said:


> Here is what the 13o hog hammers did to a 175 sow last weekend . She was 50 yards she was looking right at me and I shot to the left a couple inches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad to see her getting put to good use!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Well loaded my first 300 blackout with the RCBS dies with a taper crimp and seater die , seams to work well , I just put a very slight taper all most un noticeable . Trying some at

19.5 gr of h110 
20 gr of h110 
OAL 2.48 seam to fit well in the mag .

I have to load some of my final loads for my 7mm mag 180 hybrids , to check my SD .

So next weekend I will report back , 
















Sent from my new iPad in Tomball , TX


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is results

19.5 grain h110 50 yards 









20 grain @ 50 yards 









Both are 5 shot groups

More testing will be needed , I will say one thing going from using scopes to a red dot sight is challenging 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Re post of the 19.5 grains of h110









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

